# Hilfe..Teich ist abgesackt



## keksi09 (15. Aug. 2011)

Hallo erstmal,,,ich bin neu hier und möchte mich erstmal kurz vorstellen. Ich heiße Jeanette, komme aus der nähe von Cuxhaven und bin 36 Jahre alt. 

Mein Lebensgefährte hat mir letzte Woche einen kleinen Traum erfüllt und mir einen kleinen Teich angelegt. Also zumindest das grobe...die Feinheiten wie Bepflanzung und so möchte ich natürlich selber machen. Nun ist der Teich (Teichschale) leider am Wochenende an der einen Seite leider etwas gesackt. Kann man da noch was retten in dem ich die Umrandung unter schönen Pflanzen verstecke oder muß er nun alles nochmal neu machen. Ich habe mir heute __ Pfennigkraut gekauft, da ich gelesen habe das sie zur Randbepflanzung gut geeignet ist. Was kann ich noch machen damit ich den hinteren Rand da wo der Leuchtturm steht, um die Ecke geht es hauptsächlich, gut verstecken kann. Ich stelle mal ein Bild rein, vielleicht mache ich nachher wenn mein Freund wieder da ist noch ein besseres Bild, wo man es noch besser drauf erkennen kann. Der hat nämlich leider die Camera mit zur Arbeit genommen. Bitte nicht wundern, der Teich ist erst ein paar Tage alt, und somit alles andere als schön. Aber das wird noch alles gemacht. Mir gehts im Moment Hauptsächlich um den ungefähr 8 cm hinteren Rand wo keine Wasser ist, da der Teich eben leider bissel einseitig gesackt ist. Über ein paar gute Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Vielle Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## totti01 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe..Teich ist abgesackt*

Hallo Jeanette und Herzlich willkommen im bestens Gartenteichforum :Willkommen2

so wie es aussieht, wird Dir wohl nichts weiter übrig bleiben, als das Wasser nochmal abzulassen, um das Becken zu unterfüttern. Mit dem Wasser drin dürfte das kaum was werden, da es zu schwer ist.

Alternativ könntest Du die abgesackte Ecke mit hochwachsenden Pflanzen kaschieren, damit es nicht mehr so auffällt


----------



## VolkerN (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe..Teich ist abgesackt*

Hallo Jeanette,

auch von mir ein

:willkommen

...bei den "Teichverrueckten" 

Ich vermute das der Teich abgesackt ist weil der Boden darunter vorher nicht verdichtet wurde. Selbst ein 750 L Teich bedeutet eine nicht unerhebliche Punktbelastung. 

So wie es auf dem Foto ausschaut scheint es ja momentan nur ein optisches Problem zu sein. Ob das zu einem Problem werden kann ist sicherlich auch vom umliegenden Gelaende abhaengig. Wenns ab der abgesackten Seite bergauf geht koennte die Gefahr bestehen das von oben bei Starkregen Bodenmaterial/Naehrstoffe in den Teich gelangen.

Wenn der Boden nicht verdichtet wurde besteht natuerlich auch die Gefahr das der Teich im Laufe der Zeit weiter absackt. Ich wuerde die den Boden verdichten (im Baumarkt kann man sich dazu einen Vibrationsstampfer ausleihen).


----------



## keksi09 (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe..Teich ist abgesackt*

Hallo und vielen Dank für die lieben Willkommensgrüße..

Zu dem Thema Verdichten...mein Freund hat den Teich mit Sand den wir extra geholt haben, und mit Wasser...er nannte es einschlemmen...ich habe da keine Ahnung von...verdichtet....wir hatten allerdings einen Tag danach einen so starken Regen...das ich vermute...das es einfach " überflutet" wurde und der Teich deswegen abgesackt ist. Mein Freund meint auch das es jetzt wohl nicht mehr weiter absackt....und es deswegen ein wirklich hauptsächlich ein rein optisches Problem ist....was für Pflanzen könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen....und ist __ Pfennigkraut dafür auch geeignet...oder wird die Wasserqualität beeinflußt wenn das Pfennigkraut auch in den Teich wächst...viele Grüße Jeanette


----------



## Nikolai (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe..Teich ist abgesackt*

Hallo Janette,

solch Dinge sollte man gleich beheben, weil man sich sonst immer wieder darüber ärgert und oft auch Spott anhören muß. Später, wenn die ersten Pflanzen gesetzt sind und die Ränder mit Steinen ect. dekoriert wurden fällt eine Nachbesserung wesentlich schwerer.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe..Teich ist abgesackt*

Moin Jeanette,
Anhang anzeigen 92700

Um zuerst einmal Deine Frage bezüglich __ Pfennigkraut zu beantworten,
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfennigkraut
Ganz unten steht auch was zu Wasser, allerdings eher Richt Aquarien.
Auf dieser website findest Du ganz viele Wasserpflanzen, super beschrieben, da solltest Du für Deinen Teich jede Menge Ideen sammeln können: http://www.nymphaion.de/

Wäre es meine Neuanlage, würde ich hingehen und den Einschlemmvorgang nochmals wiederholen. Ich glaube, sonst würde ich mich immer wieder ärgern, daß ich da anfangs einen solchen "Fehler" eingebaut Natürlich muß das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Auf alle Fälle wünsche ich Dir viel Freude an Deinem Teich.


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe..Teich ist abgesackt*

Hallo Jeanette,

auch wenn es im Moment viel Arbeit beduetet - ich würde das so nicht lassen.
Kaschieren ist immer nur eine Notlösung - und bald wirst du dich darüber ärgern. Das Wasser steht auf der einen Seite bis zum Rand, auf der anderen Seite fehlen etliche Zentimeter, das sieht schon mal nicht schön aus. Wenn du das Ufer mit __ Pfennigkraut bepflanzt, das dann ins Wasser wächst, hast du einen sogenannten "Docht", der dir das Wasser aus dem Teich zieht. Jetzt , wo der Teich noch nicht bepflanzt ist, läßt sich das alles noch "verhältnismäßig" leicht bewerkstelligen, wenn später mal alles eingewachsen ist, ist es ein unverhältnismäßig großer Aufwand!
Also, nicht zögern - neu machen! Das wäre mein Tipp!


----------



## Piddel (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe..Teich ist abgesackt*

Hallo Jeanette,

auch von mir ein herzliches... ...im Teich.

Mir ist letztes Jahr etwas ähnliches passiert. Daher rate ich Dir , den Teich *sofort* neu einzuschlemmen und auszurichten. Vor allen Dingen die Schale damit wieder in Waage zu bringen bevor sie sich " verzieht " ! Wenn der Kunststoff nach gewisser Zeit erstmal verformt ist, wird es kaum möglich sein ihn wieder in die richtige Form hinzubiegen.

Also nicht lange warten und einen Neuanfang starten. Augen zu und durch - es lohnt sich bestimmt.  Das kaschieren wird Pfuscherei nicht ewig verbergen und rächt sich.

LG und weiterhin viel Freude am Teich
Piddel


----------



## Ferdinand (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe..Teich ist abgesackt*

Hallo

Ich kann es dir ebenfalls nur empfehlen das Ganze neu zumachen. Das mit dem verformen kann ich nur bestätigen... 
Hatte das nämlich auch schon: schief gesetzt und nichts getan.

=>Das Teichbecken hat sich verzogen und man konnte es nicht mehr ins __ Blei setzten.

Desweitern hat es mich selbst nach Jahren geärgert, dass man den Teich nicht gleichmäßig hoch mit Wasser befüllen konnte und dass man den Rand stellenweiße Mal mehr und Mal weniger gesehen hat.

Das ganze ging soweit, dass ich mir einen neues Teichbecken gekauft habe.	

Aber als Tipp:
Nutze doch wenn der Teich draußen ist als Grund  ein dickes Splittbett, welches du stark verdichtest, darauf setzt du den Teich ins Blei und schlämmst ihn dann wie gewohnt ein.
Der Teich sollte sich so kaum mehr setzten können.

Grüße
Ferdinand


----------

